# Garnet Rebel PA mods



## Tyler Savage (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi there - long time lurker first time poster!

I've got a Garnet rebel PA that generally sounds pretty great, but I'm wondering if I could push it over the top, without modding the chassis because it's in great condition!

I hear about cascading the pre-amp channels, but I'm not sure what's all involved.

I have the Gar Gilles amp book, which has the schematic in it for this amp. The preamp is quite similar to the Traynor YVM here: http://www.lynx.bc.ca/~jc/yvm-1.jpg


All the channels are in parallel with each other, each splitting a pre-amp tube. 

Is it as simple as putting them in series? taking the output from the first section, and feeding it into the second where there's normally guitar signal?

my thought is that I would have it set up so you plug into input 1 and it's like normal.
Input 2 is 1 and 2 in series.
Input 3 is 1, 2 and 3 in series
Input 4 is them all in series

so If you plug into input 4 you have the gain of every channel thrown in front of it. 

yes/no? Thanks for the help!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Converting Integrated/PA Tube Amps into Guitar Amps.

You will need to do a bit of research, but this will walk you thru the big steps.


----------



## Tyler Savage (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome,

Right now the guitar tone is pretty righteous in the amp. If anything, I think Garnet might have turned a guitar amp into a pa for this thing...

but I appreciate it! is that a book?

nevermind, found the site - thanks!


----------

